
“My favorite position is CEO” t-shirts at Rise conference in Hong Kong - urahara
https://qz.com/1027391/problematic-t-shirts-at-asias-rise-tech-conference-in-hong-kong-my-favorite-position-is-ceo/
======
jbob2000
Offense is in the eye of the beholder. I didn't think the phrase was sexual
until the article told me it was.

It's just a stupid t-shirt that a few people wore. You're making a mountain
out of a molehill, nobody is hurt by a damn t-shirt.

